# ارجو المشاركة : كيفية تحديد نسب الانجاز فى المشروع ?



## Engmk2008 (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم : 
انا مهندس دفعة 2008 واعمل حاليا فى دولة الامارات ومسؤول عن مجمع فيلا 8 فلل سكنية والحمد لله اسير فى المشروع بشكل جيد من ناحية الانجاز ولكن اود ان احسب مقدار الانجاز فى المشروع استنادا الى اساس علمى ؟ أفيدونى فى هذا 
مع العلم ان ما يدور فى ذهنى طريقتين لحساب طريقة انجازى فى المشروع 
الطريقة الاولى : هى عمل تقييم لمجمل الاعمال التى تم تنفيذها فى مدة معينة وهل هذه الاعمال تم الانتهاء منها قبل المدة المقررة او امتدت عن هذه المدة مع العلم اننى لا امتلك ملف للجدولة الزمنية للمشروع فأنا اسعى لعمله 
الطريقة الثانية : هى مثلا حساب التكلفة التى استهلكها المشروع 
فمثلا : تم صب سقفين لعدد 4 فلل بمسطح 640 متر مربع خلال اسبوع كيف احسب النسبة 
انا متواصل مع حضراتكم 
وشكرا جزيلا لكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (19 يونيو 2009)

نسبة الانجاز = ( كمية الاعمال المنجزة / كمية العقد ) * 100%


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

simple way is 
Weight of contract = cost of each item to total cost of project
chose apercent of works excuted multiply by Weight of contract of item multiply by 100
then summation of items will be percent of excuted works 
with my best regards


----------



## Engmk2008 (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على التواصل 
انا اود ان اعرف الانجاز فى الفترة الزمنية وليس الانجاز كنسبة من مجمل الاعمال فمثلا انتهيت من صب سقفين بمسطح 640 متر فى 7 ايام


----------



## النجاري (20 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم نحن مثلك طلاب علم ولم نصبح علماء
حسب خبرتي المحدودة وحسب المشاريع التي اشتركت في الاشراف عليها فهناك طريقة لحساب الانجاز الفعلي وطريقة لحساب الانجاز حسب المخطط:
1.الانجاز الفعلي/كلفة الفقرات المنجزة ÷ كلفة المشروع ككل ×100%
2.الانجاز حسب العقد او المخطط/الزمن المستهلك من بداية المشروع وحتى الان ÷ زمن المشروع ككل ×100%
هذا النظام متبع في نطاق عملي في دوائر الدولة في العراق مع الشكر والتقدير
واعلم اخي اني احبك في الله
_صلي على الحبيب_


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (20 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


أخي العزيز....قد لأ أستطيع أعطاءك الجواب الشافي ولكن أرجو أن تقبل مني هذا الشرح البسيط وأرجو أن كنت مخطأ" أن يساعدني الأخوان الآخرين بالتصحيح.....​ 

نسبة الأنجاز حسب خبرتي ممكن حسابه بنوعين ....الأول بالأعتماد على كلفة المشروع والثاني على الزمن والذي يحدد هذا الشيء هو نسبة الأنجاز لكل فقرة حسب الكميات...​ 

يعني لو كان عندك فقرة كونكريت 400 م3 وكان من المفروض ان ينتهي عملية الصب في (12يوم) (حسب المخطط الزمني المنظم مسبقا" مثلا" بأحد البرامج الحالية...الخ) وكلفة هذه الفقرة مثلا" في جدول الكميات والأسعار يساوي 28000 $ .​ 

أعتقد أن سؤالك هنا أنه كيف يتم حساب نسبة أنجاز المشروع اذا كان مثلا" كلفة المشروع الكلية مليون دولار(1000000 $) والمفروض أن ينتهي بمدة 360 يوم (حسب العقد المبرم مسبقا")​ 

يتم أيجاد نسبة الأنجاز لكل فقرة وكما ذكرت بطريقتين (أما الزمن أوالكلفة) وبالأعتماد على نسبة أنجاز كمية كل فقرة....فمثلا" في المثال أعلاه (فقرة 400 م3 كونكريت) يتم كالآتي:​ 

حسب الكلفة​ 

يتم حساب كمية الكونكريت المنجز (ليكون مثلا" 350 م3)\ 400م3 (وهي الكمية الكلية المطلوبة حسب العقد والمخططات) x كلفة هذه الفقرة (28000 $) ويتم تقسيم الناتج الكلي على كلفةالمشروع...أي كالآتي:​ 


(350\400) *100=87.5 % (هذه نسبة أنجاز فقرة الكونكريت فقط في المشروع).​ 


ولمعرفة وزن هذه الفقرة بالنسبة للمشروع ككل حسب الكلفة :​ 

87.5 X 28000$ (الكلفة المفروضة في الشرح أعلاه) \ 1000000(كلفة المشروع المفروضة أعلاه)= 2.45% نسبة أنجاز هذه الفقرة ككلفة بالنسبة للمشروع ككل.​ 

حسب الزمن:​ 

(87.5x 12 أيام)\360 يوم= 2.9% نسبة أنجاز هذه الفقرة كوقت بالنسبة للمشروع ككل.​ 


ولمعرفة نسبة الأنجاز الكلية للمشروع ككل وليس كفقرة معينة فقط:​ 

حسب الكلفة يتم كالآتي:​ 
1- الكونكريت (مثلا") = 350\400*28000 = 24500 $
2- (مثلا") الجدران = 275\500*35000= 19250$​ 
وهكذا بالنسبة لكل فقرة ويتم جمع هذه الأسعار وتقسيمها على كلفة المشروع الكلية (1000000$) *100= نسبة أنجازالمشروع حسب الكلفة وممكن الأستفادة من هذا الرقم للسلف المستحقة أثناء فترة المشروع .​ 

ويتبع نفس الطريقة بالنسبة للزمن​ 


ولكم مني خالص التحية والأحترام ​


----------



## Engmk2008 (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة 
ودوما فى تقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## ايهاب السيد شبل (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (26 يونيو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> أخي العزيز....قد لأ أستطيع أعطاءك الجواب الشافي ولكن أرجو أن تقبل مني هذا الشرح البسيط وأرجو أن كنت مخطأ" أن يساعدني الأخوان الآخرين بالتصحيح.....​
> ...


 مشكور جدا يااخ مصطفى .... شرح مفيد جدا اتمنى لك وللجميع التوفيق


----------



## abdallah nasr (26 يونيو 2009)

اخى موضوع نسب الانجاز الصحيحة محتاج معلومات عن ثلاثه اشياء :
1 :الوقت
2:التكلفة ولها علاقة بالكمية 
3: الموراد (عمالة او معدات) 
ويتم حساب كل عنصر على حدى وتاخد متوسط الثلاث نسب وهى اكثر النسب دقة لكن اذا توفر لديك عنصرين فهذا كافى 

والله اعلم


----------



## noor mahmood (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في كل الاراء البناءة والمفيدة


----------



## kembel67 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيكم خير والله على مشاركاتكم المفيده


----------



## خالد قدورة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين يا اخوان على المساهمات القيمة


----------



## كرماوي من الرياض (23 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم : أعتقد أن حساب نسبة الانجاز يجب أن يتم وفق المراحل التالية
1- وضع برنامج زمني للمشروع محمل عليه التكاليف وغالبا يتم عمل منحني بين التكاليف والزمن وفي الوضع الطبيعي يكون شكله حرف s ثم تقارن المنجز مع المخطط لأنه ي كثير من المشاريع تكون الكتلة المالية في بداية أو نهاية المشروع وبالتالي حساب نسبة الانجاز وفقا للزمن لوحده او القيمة لوحدها تعطي انطباعا خاطئا عن تقدم سير المشروع


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مرفق ملف بة معدل انتاجية العمال يمكن يساعدك برضة على ارض الواقع و المشروع و ليس على الورق من معدلات الخ


----------



## Rawand (23 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزي engmk2008 لعلك وجدت في ردود الزملاء ما ينفعك وللتبسيط أقول
لا يمكن قياس الإنجاز الزمني أو المادي لعمل أو مجموعة أعمال ما لم يتم أولا وضع خطة رئيسة (Master plan) بالاعتماد على تواريخ إنجاز محددة وهي مقيدة جميعها بتاريخ إنجاز المشروع بحسب العقد.
إن وضع الخطة الأساس تعتمد على الخبرة إلى حد كبير ومقيدة بالزمن، الموارد المتاحة (مادية وبشرية)، وتسلسل منطقي للعمليات اللازمة لإنجاز المشروع كما وانطلاقا من الخطة الزمنية يتم تحديد الموارد المطلوبة لإنجاز كل مرحلة.
أي، لوضع البرنامج الزمني يجب أولا وضع جدول تقديري لكميات المشروع والذي يمكن أن لا يكون دقيقا إلا بحدود 90% لمعظم الأعمال
بعدها يتم تقسيم الأعمال إلى مراحل مثلا
1- أعمال تحضير الموقع
2- أعمال الحفر والردم
3- أعمال الخرسانة
4- أعمال العزل
5- أعمال الإكساء (وهي عديدة لا مجال هنا لحصرها ولكن أهمها)
آ- أعمال التدفئة والتكييف
ب- أعمال التمديدات الصحية
ج- الأعمال الكهربائية
د- أعمال تمديدات المياه الحلوة
ه- اعمال البلاط
و- أعمال المنجور الخشبي والألمنيوم
ز- أعمال الطلاء
وهكذا
يمكن تقسيم المشروع أيضا إلى أقسام (كل فيلا قسم مثلا) من أجل تأمين جبهة عمل متواصلة للورشات بحيث تنتقل من فيلا إلى فيلا دون أي توقف ولا تخرج إلا مع انتهاء عملها بحيث لا تستدعى في المستقبل إلا لإنجاز أعمال محدودة أو إصلاحات لا بد منها.


----------



## ahmed abdelaal (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا مهندس تخطيط اعمل بالكويت 
ونسبة الانجاز = قيمة الاعمال المنجزة باخر دفعة اعمال معتمدة \قيمة العقد *100 وهذا بالنسبة لعقود المقطوعية
نسبة الانجاز الزمني =المدة المنقضية \ مدة العقد المحددة *100 
وان كان من الافضل عمل برنامج زمني محمل بالموارد والتكاليف للحصول علي نسب دقيقة للمنفذ والمتوقع من الاعمال
[email protected]


----------



## abuammar17 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*حساب زمن انجاز الاعمال*

الاخ مصطفى

مر على مشاريع كثيره يضع المقاول سعر البند مبالغ فيه فمثلا يضع متر المكعب الخرسانات ب 5000 ريال خمسة الاف ريال ويضع التشطيب كالبلاط والسيراميك بواحد ريال فقط لكي يستلم الفلوس في بداية التنفيذ وبهذا لايمكن ان تحسب نسب الانجاز الفعلي بقيمة البنود
اما بالنسبة لحسابها في نظري فقد اطلعت على كتاب لدكتور حبيب زين العابدين ( الاشراف الميداني على تنفيذ المشروعات) وفيه يتم حساب مثلا انجاز البند بالقانون التالي 
زمن المستغرق للبند معين = كمية البند / (ع * ن*ل *د)
ثم يقوم بحساب جميع البنود ويتم تجميع ازمنة كل البنود الفعلية 
وعند حساب انجاز اي بند يتم قسمة زمن البند على الزمن الذي تم انجازة
رجاء البحث عن الكتاب لانه رائع وممكن لم انقل الصورة بشكل كافي


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (21 يناير 2011)

اخى الكريم ؛ هنالك نسبه انجاز فنية ونسبة انجاز مالية
1- لمعرفة نسبة الانجاز الماليه هى = ماتم صرفة على المشروع / قيمه المشروع فى العقد* 100
2 - لمعرفه نسبة الانجاز الفنيه هنالك لائحة استرشاديه ثابته لكل مشروع انشاء اى تتراوح نسبة انجاز للهيكل الخرسانى من
30% الى 35% فمثلا لمعرفة نسبة انجاز فنيه لعناصر خرسانية تم تنفيذها فى المشروع 
1- بند خرسانه مسلحة = 300 م3 بالمقايسة
2- تم تنفيذ 200 م3 على الطبيعة
3- 30% نسبه انجاز العناصر الانشائيه فى الائحة الاسترشاديه للمشروع من 100% للمشروع بالكامل
الحل 
200 / 300 =0.6666666
0.6666666* 30% = 20 % للمشروع ككل
اما نسبه انجاز زمنيه فهى تحدد عن طريق جدول زمنى لمده العقد بالمشروع وتقدم الجهة المنفذة جدول زمنى اسبوعى
يتم تحديثه حسب التوقفات التى حدثت بسبب سوء الاحوال الجويه او اسباب اخرى ومن الجدول الزمنى تستطيع ان تعرف خطة سير العمل ونسبة الانجاز والمده المتبقيه والمده المنقضية ومدى توافقها مع الا عمال التى تم تنفيذها

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اني مهندس على مشروع بناء 44م*22م ثلاث طوابق وكل شهر اقدم تقرير يبين نسب الانجاز
اقوم بعمل جدول وفيه كل فقره ونسبه انجازها المئويه وعلى غرار هذه النسب اقدر وبصوره تخمينيه تقريبيه نسبة انجاز المشروع ...............وارجو منكم ان تقولوا لي هل طريقتي صحيحه او لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بن دحمان (21 يناير 2011)

مشكورين يا اخوان


----------



## eng planner (21 يناير 2011)

اسمحولي اشارك بوجهة نظر متواضعه واتمنى ان تناقشوني اياها
انا عملي هو تحليل الاسعار والاعداد للمناقصات ومتابعة البرنامج الزمني 
مع احترامي الشديد لكل وجهات نظر الزملاء واقتناعي بصحتها 
ــــــ لكي نحدد نسب الانجاز كنسبه من تكلفة المشروع ككل ... ذلك يتوقف على من الذي تقدم له نسب الانجاز 
اذا كانت هذه النسب لك انت فانها ستحتمل الخطأ بنسبه كبيره لاننا ببساطه عند تقديم العطاءات نرفع اسعار بعض البنود بنسب كبيره جدا ونقلل من سعر بنود اخى بنسب كبيره ايضا 
مثلا ممكن نضاعف سعر الخرسانات وفي نفس الوقت نخلي التشطيبات تكلفتها لاتذكر وبالتالي لما تكون نفذت نص الخرسانات هتلقى نفسك قربت توصل التكلفه الكليه للمشروع مع العلم انك فعليا لسه باقي عندك البنود ذات التكلفه الفعليه الاكبر
وبنعمل كده لاننا بنكون عايزين ناخد الجزء الاكبر من المستخلصات في بدايه المشروع علشان نصرف منها على باقي المشروع
وطبعا ده معناه انك بتقدم نسب انجاز غير فعليه للمالك 
لكن لو نسب الانجاز انت محتاجها لنفسك وعايز تحسبها بالاعتماد على التكلفه فانت هتحسبها من التكاليف المباشره (عماله ومواد ومعدات) وطبعا التكاليف المباشره هتكون موجوده في برنامجك الزمني 
وعلى ذلك فبالنسبالي بيكون الزمن هو المرجع الادق لتحديد نسب الانجاز لنفسي او لشركتي لكن المالك باقدمله نسب انجاز معتمده على التكلفه غالبا
وفي نقطه كمان بتحدد هل تختار الزمن ولا التكلفه وهي انت مقيد بايه هل مقيد بزمن الانتهاء ولا مقيد اكتر بالتكلفه


----------



## تميم مازن (21 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز
الموضوع له جانب تخطيطي مهم حيث يجب اعداد جول تقدم لكل فقرات المشروع بالتفصيل ووضع وزن يحدد استنادا على ثلاث معايير
الاول المعيار المالي اي نسبة قيمة الفقرة الى القيمة الكلية للمشروع
الثاني المعيار الزمني وهو يعتمد على الخبرات المكتسبة في التنفيذ مع الاعتماد على المراجع الهندسية 
الثالث معيار متداخل بين المعيار الزمني والمعيار المالي وهو يعتمد على الخبرات المكتسبة ايضا
والبرامج الهندسية مثل بريمافيرا وام اس بروجكت تحدد نسبة الانجاز المخطط بدون الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار وزن الفقرات بدون تدخلات يدوية بعد اكمال كافة البيانات وهي مدة الفقرات ووزن الفقرات ثم تنقل البيانات الى برنامج اكسل لإحتساب نسب الانجاز المخطط والفعلي بعد ان يتم اخذ الزمن ووزن الفقرة بنظر الاعتبار وادخال نسب الانجاز الفعلي يدويا وحسب التنفيذ الفعلي بموجب جداول معدة سابقا .


----------



## تميم مازن (21 يناير 2011)

و كلام المهندس eng.planner صحيح 100% و يبدو ان له خبرة في المجال التخطيطي


----------



## kassim-t (21 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز ...ان حميع ماذكره الاخوة صحيح لكنك تفتقد لاهم عنصر في المشروع وهو جدول تقدم العمل والذي يمكنك منه حساب نسب الانجاز ونسب الانحراف ان وجدت وهكذا...مع اعتذاري للاختصار ودعائي لكم بالموفقية والنجاح


----------



## م.م.طه (21 يناير 2011)

بالنسبة الى نسبة الانجاز يمكن حسابها كالاتي :
نسبة الانجاز%=(الكمية المنجزة \الكمية الاصلية في العقد)*100%


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة شكراً جزيلاً كنت بامس الحاجة الى هذه المعلومات 
اختكم المهندسة من العراق


----------



## Shahd Saad (27 مارس 2012)

مشكور جهدك أخ مصطفى ولكن في حال كانت الكميات المنفذة أكثر من العقد كيف يتم حساب نسبة الانجاز فمثلا حيث أنه إذا كانت كميات القواعد في العقد 200 كوب واكمية المنفذة فعلا 350 كوب


----------



## Shahd Saad (27 مارس 2012)

​*مشكور جهدك أخ مصطفى ولكن في حال كانت الكميات المنفذة أكثر من العقد كيف يتم حساب نسبة الانجاز فمثلا حيث أنه إذا كانت كميات القواعد في العقد 200 كوب واكمية المنفذة فعلا 350 كوب*


----------



## m_sweedy (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## abdalla_alkenany (27 مارس 2012)

اخى المهندس العزيز اعتقد انا مشروع تخرجى ادارة المشروعات مع احترامى الشديد للاخوة الذين حسبوها بالكميات فالكلامليس دقيقجدا لان ربما يكون سقف مكعبة 100 فى الوقت يكون اسرع من اعمده نصف الكمية ثانيا ربما يكون الكميات فى العقد وهو غالبا زائده او غير دقيقة على الاقل ولكن هناك طريقتين عن طريق الجدول الزمنى للمشروع وتحسب عدد الانشطة التى انهيت ونسبةالتى لم تكتمل وتقسمها على نسبة المشروع 
او عن طريق التكاليف يكون عندك التكاليف الكلية للمشروع وتحسب كمية الانفاق الصحيحة وتقسمها على الكلية ...... وارجوا الا اكون اختزلت الموضوع محاولا الاختصار نفعكم الله ونفع بكم


----------



## حيدر ناصر (29 مارس 2012)

جواب رائع


----------



## أحمد كنين (29 مارس 2012)

تحية لكل المتداخلين أرجو تصحيح وجهة نظري إن كان بها خلل .... لييس هنالك إطلاق فى حساب نسبة الانجاز للمشروع ..كل لطرق التي ذكرها الاخوة صحيحة وتعطي indication عن تقدم المشروع ... الطريقة المالية قد تبدو غير حقيقة إذا كانت قيم الانشطة الاولى عالية ..لكن أعتقد أن دور المالك او الاستشاري عند فرز العطاءات مهم فى تحديد منطقية التسعير يعني معروف نسبة تكلفة البنود بالنسبة للتلفة الكلية .. وحصلت معى كم مرة ... أعتقد ان قياس سير المشروع يجب ان يعتمد على عاملين مهمين CPI Cost performance Index , SPI "Schedule performance Index التي يتم من خلالها حساب تقدم المشروع ماليا وزمنيا ... SPI = EarnedValue/PlannedValue ,,,,CPI =EarnedValue/ActualCost 


يعني لا مفر من التعامل المالى لتحديد نسب الانجاز ...


----------



## engawyyy (29 مارس 2012)

*نرجو مزيد من المشاركات من اهل الخبره ومن سبق لهم اعداد تقارير عن نسب الانجاز فى المشاريع ,,,وجزا الله من افادنا خيرا*


----------



## سالم عباس (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة


----------



## الطويل زايد (7 أكتوبر 2012)

هل المشروع كميات أم مقطوعية ام دفتر كميات؟


----------



## 3raab (12 أبريل 2013)

جزيل الشكر...


----------



## eng-sharif (12 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## elnahhas (12 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
نسبه الانجاز عادتا يتم حسابها من الكميات لكل نشاط 
مثال نسبه الانجاز فى نشاط صب اعمده الدور الاول =كميه الخرسانه المصبوبه فى الاعمده حتى الان مقسوم على الكميه الكليه لخرسانه اعمده الدور الاول
ويتم اخذ هذه النسبه لحساب الProgress للنشاط وبالتالى للمشروع ككل
هناك ثلاث طرق لحساب الProgress للمشاريع:
1-عن طريق الزمن
2-عن طريق التكلفه
3-عن طريق الزمن والتكلفه
ولكن عند دراسه علوم اداره المشاريع نجد ان الطريقه الاولى والثانيه تعطى نتائج غير صحيحه لذلك تم التوجه الى الطريقه الثالثه وهى حساب الProgress عن طريق الزمن والتكلفه
-اسباب فشل الطريقه الاولى:
مثال وليكن لديك نشاط مدته المخططه Planned duration=30days وقد بدا هذا النشاط منذ 15 يوم فهذا معناه ان الProgress للنشاط هو 50% 
(وهذا ليس شرطا لانه ربما تكون actual %complete تساوى مثلا 10% فقط من نسبه الاعمال وذلك بسبب مثلا تاخر فى وصول المواد للموقع )لذلك لا تعبر هذه الطريقه عن الProgress الحقيقى
-اسباب فشل الطريقه الثانيه:
مثال وليكن لديك نشاط تكلفته المخططه planned cost=1000LE وقد تم صرف مبلغ 500 جنيه منذ بايه هذا النشاط حتى الان فهذا معناه ان الProgress للنشاط هو 50%
(وهذا ليس شرطا لانه ربما يكون Actual %Complete تساوى مثلا 10% فقط من نسبه الاعمال وذلك بسبب مثلا ارتفاع الاسعار فى السوق )لذلك لا تعبر هذه الطريقه عن
الProgress الحقيقى
-شرح مختصر للطريقه الثالثه:
هى طريقه حساب الProgress للمشاريع عن طريق الزمن والتكلفه وتسمى هذه الطريقه ب(Earned Value Method)
وتربط هذه الطريقه بين الزمن لكل نشاط على حدى وتكلفه النشاط وذلك لحساب الProgress للنشاط وبالتالى للمشروع ككل 
واليك بعض قوانين هذه الطريقه
[h=3]*1- BAC- Budget at Completion* هى التكلفه المخططه للنشاط كله من البدايه الى النهايه ويتم حسابها قبل بدايه المشروع[/h][h=3]*2- PV- **Planned Value* هى التكلفه الكليه المخططه للنشاط بعد نسبه انجاز مخطط احنا اتفقنا ان BAC من البدايه للنهايه[/h]ملحوظه: نسبه الانجاز المخطط بمعنى انى كنت مخطط قبل ما ابدا المشروع انى اخلص بتاريخ النهارده نسبه اد ايه
طيب لو BAC لنشاط تساوى 1000 جنيه فما هى PV بعد نسبه انجاز مخطط بتاريخ اليوم 50% اكيد جوابك 500 جنيه طيب خد بقى المعادله

Planned Value (PV) = budget at Completion (BAC) x Planned % Complete

[h=3]*3- EV**-Earned Value* هى التكلفه الكليه المخططه للنشاط بعد نسبه انجاز حقيقى بتاريخ اليوم(اقصد اليوم المطلب حساب الProgress عنده)[/h][h=3]ملحوظه: نسبه الانجاز الحقيقى بمعنى انا خلصت كميه اد ايه فعلا بتاريخ اليوم مقسوم على الكميات الكليه للنشاط[/h]طيب لو BAC لنشاط تساوى 1000 جنيه فما هى EV بعد نسبه انجاز حقيقى بتاريخ اليوم 25% اكيد جوابك 250 جنيه طيب خد بقى المعادله

Earned Value (EV) = budget at Completion (BAC) x Actual% Complete

[h=3][/h][h=3]*4- AC-**Actual Cost* بدون معادله لانك ببساطه هتجمع التكلفه الفعليه الى صرفتها على النشاط[/h]
[h=3]*5- SPl- Schedule Performance Index* ده هو دليلك لمعرفه الجواب للسؤال الى محير الجميع هل نحن متقدمين على الجدول الزمنى او متاخرين عن الجدول الزمنى او تماما على الجدول الزمنى ؟[/h]
Schedule Performance Index (SPl) =Earned Value (EV) / Planned Value (PV

[h=3]لو كانت نتيجه هذه المعادله تساوى 1 يبقى نحن تماما على الجدول الزمنى المخطط وده صعب شويه انه يحصل فى مجال التشييد والبناء[/h]لو كانت نتيجه هذه المعادله تساوى اكبر من 1 يبقى نحن متقدمين عن الجدول الزمنى المخطط يعنى AHEAD OF SCHEDULE
لو كانت نتيجه هذه المعادله تساوى اقل من 1 يبقى نحن متاخرين عن الجدول الزمنى المخطط يعنىBEHIND SCHEDULE

[h=3]*6- CPI- Cost Performance Index* ده هو دليلك لمعرفه الجواب للسؤال الى محير الجميع بردو هل نحن صرفنا على المشروع لحد دلوقتى ذى المتوقع(اى التكلفه المخططه) او اكثر او اقل؟[/h]
Cost Performance Index (CPI) =Earned Value (EV) / Actual Cost (AC

[h=3]لو كانت نتيجه هذه المعادله تساوى 1 يبقى نحن صرفنا تماما مثل المتوقع(اى التكلفه المخططه) وده صعب شويه انه يحصل فى مجال التشييد والبناء[/h]لو كانت نتيجه هذه المعادله تساوى اكبر من 1 يبقى نحن صرفنا اقل من المتوقع(اى اقل من التكلفه المخططه) يعنى نحن UNDER BUDGET
لو كانت نتيجه هذه المعادله تساوى اقل من 1 يبقى نحن صرفنا اكثر من المتوقع(اى اكثر من التكلفه المخططه) يعنى نحن OVER BUDGET 

المهم انك متحكمش على المشروع من INDEX واحد فقط لكن لابد من ان تحكم على المشروع من CPI&SPI *معا*
وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله


----------



## repentant (13 أبريل 2013)

امك ذهب ودرر يا النحاس والله عى راسي واعتذر لو كتبت الاسم غلط


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (20 أكتوبر 2013)

لحد الان لم لجد طريقة شافية ووافية وعلمية لتحديد نسبة الانجاز


----------



## ant_gamal (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (12 يناير 2014)




----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (12 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم باش مهندس عندي ملف اكسل لبرنامج زمني يحتوي على نسب الانجاز 
و لي هيى كما تفضل و دكر الاخوة محسوبة من تكلفة الانجاز الكلي للمشروع متلا
نسبة البند = تكلفة البند / تكلفة المشروع الكلية 
و هدا متال على النسب التي تصادفك في مشاريع الفلل و معظمها تكون حسب النسب التالية 
Preliminary Work & Nols الأعمال التحضيرية=3%
sub strcture أعمال الحفر و الخرسانة أسفل منسوب الدور الأرضي=14%


1Preliminary Work & Nols الأعمال التحضيرية3,00%   السور المؤقت    اللوحة الخارجية ( تعتمد من بنك الخليج الاول )   إزالة مباني قديمة ( لايوجد   مكاتب الموقع ( الإشراف ) حسب المواصفات    الخدمات المؤقتة ( كهرباء، مياه، .....الخ)   أعمال فحص التربة (ثلاث جسات )   الإختبارات و إعتماد المواد حسب المواصفات   المخططات التنفيذية لأعمال الخدمات    المخططات الواقعية بعد التنفيذ   تنسيق و نظافة الموقع بعد نهاية العمل         2sub strcture أعمال الحفر و الخرسانة أسفل منسوب الدور الأرضي14,00%   الحفر للفيلا بعمق 1.5متر    الردم الفيلا   الخرسانة العادية نظافة عيارsrc250   الخرسانة المسلحة قواعدsrc370   الخرسانة المسلحة رقاب اعمدة عيارsrc370   خرسانة الأرضية عيارsrc250   الجسور الأرضية السفلية و العلوية عيارsrc370     3sub strcture & Related أعمال الخرسانة للدور الارضي والمتكرر 18,00%  أعمال الخرسانة للدور الأرضي    الأعمدة الدور الارضي opc370   الجسور (الكمرات) للاسقف عيارopc370   الأسقف صولد opc 370    الأسقف الهوردي opc 370   الدرج الداخلي opc 370   خرسانات الديكور opc370  أعمال الخرسانة للدور الأول    الأعمدة الدور الاول عيارopc370   الجسور (الكمرات) للاسقف عيارopc370   الأسقف صولد opc 370    الأسقف الهوردي opc 370   الدرج الداخلي opc 370   خرسانات الديكور opc370   أخرى( اسوار الاسطح الخارجية البرابيت) 4Block Works  أعمال الطابوق4,00%  أعمال الطابوق اسقل منسوب الدور الأرضي    طابوق 20 سم مصمت   أعمال الطابوق الدور الأرضي    طابوق 20 العازل    طابوق 20 سم مفرغ   طابوق 10 سم مفرغ   أعمال الطابوق الدور الأول    طابوق 20 العازل    طابوق 20 سم مفرغ   طابوق 10 سم مفرغ  5Waater Proofing أعمال العزل3,00%   الأساسات بيتومين بارد   الحمامات و التواليتات و المطابخ    الأسطح سكريد +درمابيت +بلاط   نعلات عند حواف الأسطح  6Finishing التشطيبات 18,00%  الدور الارضي     أولاًً: التشطيبات الداخلية    الأرضيات   أرضية سيراميك كامل الفيلا    سيراميك جدران شامل الديكور   الرخام   غرانيت الليوان F2   غرانيت أدراج داخلية F2   غرانيت أدراج خارجية F2   غرانيت خارجي F2   بسطة الدرج رخام F2   رخام ليوان خلفي للفيلا F2    النعلات   نعلات سيراميك لارضيه سرامك S3   نعلات رخام لارضيه رخام S1   نعلات الدرج الخارجي S1   نعلات الدرج الداخلي رخام S1   البلاستر   بلاستر جدران داخلية   حجر خارجي   بلاستر اسقف C2   بلاستر خارجي   صبغ    صبغ جدران داخلية   حجر خارجي   صبغ خارجي  الدور الأول    أولاًً: التشطيبات الداخلية    الأرضيات   أرضية سيراميك كامل الفيلا    سيراميك جدران شامل الديكور   الرخام   غرانيت الليوان F2   غرانيت أدراج داخلية F2   غرانيت أدراج خارجية F2   غرانيت خارجي F2   بسطة الدرج رخام F2   رخام ليوان خلفي للفيلا F2    النعلات   نعلات سيراميك لارضيه سرامك S3   نعلات رخام لارضيه رخام S1   نعلات الدرج الخارجي S1   نعلات الدرج الداخلي رخام S1   البلاستر   بلاستر جدران داخلية   حجر خارجي   بلاستر اسقف C2   بلاستر خارجي   صبغ    صبغ جدران داخلية   حجر خارجي   صبغ خارجي 7Carpentry Work اعمال النجارة 7,00%   أبواب - نموذج D1    أبواب - نموذج D3    أبواب - نموذج D3    KD1   KD2   KD3   خزائن الملابس    دربزين الدرج الداخلي الطولي    دربزين الدرج الخارجي س  8Aluminum, Glazing and Metal اعمال الالمنيوم7,00%   الشبابيك نموذج - W1    الشبابيك نموذج W3    الشبابيك نموذج - W4   الشبابيك نموذج W5   الشبابيك نموذج - W6   الشبابيك نموذج - W7   الشبابيك نموذج - W8   الشبابيك نموذج - KW1   الشبابيك نموذج - KW2 9Electrical Work أعمال الكهرباء تكون حسب المواصفات الخاصة 7,00%   الأنابيب (المواسير) و التجهيزات الخاصة بها   الأسلاك    المفاتيح و المآخذ (المخارج) الكهربائية   لوحات التوزيع الكهربائية    نظام مكافحة و إنذار الحريق   أنظمة و وصلات الإتصالات   أنظمة و وصلات التلفاز   مراوح الشفط    السخانات    رسوم توصيل الخدمة (الكهرباء) 10Air Conditioning Work6,00%   أنابيب (مواسير) تمرير الصرف و وصلات غاز التكييف   العوازل أو القواطع الكهربائية    وحدات التكييف نموذج - 1   الضمانات   الأعمال المدنية 11Plumbing Work الأعمال الصحية 7,00%    توصيلات المياه   الأنابيب (المواسير) و قطع التوصيل الخارجية   الأنابيب (المواسير) و قطع التوصيل الداخلية   خلاطات و إكسسوارات الحمامات و التواليتات    المضخات   خزانات المياه السفلية بوليكون ابو ظبي 1000ج   خزانات المياه بوليكون ابو ظبي 800جالون للاسطح   رسوم توصيل الخدمة (المياه)    الصرف   الأنابيب (المواسير) و القطع الخاصة - خارجي    الأنابيب (المواسير) و القطع الخاصة - داخلي   أطقم (فرش) الحمامات و التواليتات   الجلي تراب و المنهولات    رسوم توصيل الخدمة (الصرف) 12External Work6,00%   أرضيات الممرات الخارجية باسكو    الزراعة و التنسيق الخارجي   مظلات السيارات    السور الخارجي    البوابات    كربستون   غرفة الكهرباء 13Total Percentage 100,00%


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (12 يناير 2014)

الحين انا بصدد عمل برنامج زمي على البريمافيرا لمشروع فيلا شامل التكاليف و الموارد و من خلالوا نقدر نتابع و نعرف النسبة لحظة بلحظة و ابحت عن مهندسين يشاركوني هدا المشروع لو اعجبتكم فكرتي خلونا نتواصل


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (12 يناير 2014)

الحين انا بصدد عمل برنامج زمي على البريمافيرا لمشروع فيلا شامل التكاليف و الموارد و من خلالوا نقدر نتابع و نعرف النسبة لحظة بلحظة و ابحت عن مهندسين يشاركوني هدا المشروع لو اعجبتكم فكرتي خلونا نتواصل


----------

